# Uniform and decorations of the Commander-in-Chief?



## DataPacRat (18 Mar 2015)

From https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commander-in-Chief_of_the_Canadian_Forces#Rank_insignia (which refers to http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/downloads-telechargements/reserve/dress-tenue/CF_dress_instructions_mod2008_0514.pdf , which no longer seems to exist), I've learned that the Governor-General, as Commander-in-Chief of the Canadian Forces, may choose to wear a military uniform.

Other than the listed rank insignia, what other decorations would be appropriate to be worn with such a uniform, and in what manner should they be worn to avoid eyes being rolled by those who know better?


----------



## DAA (18 Mar 2015)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-org-structure/governor-general.page


----------



## Tibbson (18 Mar 2015)

The GG wears any medals or decorations he/she has personally earned as well as those they are entitled to by virtue of their position as the representative of the Queen.  He/She wears them the same way and in accordance with the same protocol we all wear them so as long as they are wearing them correctly there should be no eye rolling.

The ones the current GG is entitled to wear, depending upon the situation, is noted here:  http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=14935&lan=eng


----------



## DataPacRat (18 Mar 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> those they are entitled to by virtue of their position as the representative of the Queen.



Do you know if there a complete list of those is available? (The page linked to by the previous poster mentions the Canadian Forces Decoration; is that the only one?)


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Mar 2015)

DataPacRat said:
			
		

> Do you know if there a complete list of those is available? (The page linked to by the previous poster mentions the Canadian Forces Decoration; is that the only one?)



The link that Schindler gave you lists all the honours to which the GG is entitled as well as when/how he was invested/awarded same.  The "previous page" which mentioned only the CD was a DND page and mentioned that the CDS presented the CD to the GG because that is the only decoration that he received directly from the Canadian Forces.


----------



## Remius (18 Mar 2015)

DataPacRat said:
			
		

> Do you know if there a complete list of those is available? (The page linked to by the previous poster mentions the Canadian Forces Decoration; is that the only one?)



He is chancellor of the Order of Canada, the OMM among others.


----------

